# Cisco epc 3928 issue



## Jewpiter (Aug 6, 2014)

I have an issue with internet access. Just yesterday I received a cable modem and lan cable. Setting it up went all well. The thing is theres no internet access at all. The LEDs on modem is showing that the lan cable is fine(ethernet port 1,there are 4 of them) and is connected properly, wireless is ok, DS and US same,only thing is Online LED is not turned on,its not operative. The technician said I needed to wait a while for modem to get online but now its been almost day and half. 
On the PC side, the only issue I got is the *"DNS server is not responding"*, troubleshooter says to turn off and on the modem but I did a dozen of times, both modem,PC,power cycle,lan cable...also no device can connect to wireless...
Could it be something PC side,modem side,network card,something else? maybe something with the IPv4 settings,dns?Am I allowed to reset the gateway on modem?
I didnt call provider support since its only been a day that I got the modem. I think Im missing something very SIMPLE here but cant find it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you just using a modem, or is there also a router? Based on your description, it's a modem / route combo unit. In which case, you should be able to log into the router and verify if it is on the network (ie: the cable network). It should have an IP and DNS info.

If the modem/router doesn't have an IP, it's not activated/authenticated on the network. Contact your ISP. 

After the modem is activated and authenticated on the network, it should work. The PC config can vary based on the actual hardware involved, but for the most part the default network config (which leaves most items set to AUTO) should work.

For that matter, this sounds like a new service, call the ISP anyway. Your bill started the day of install, and as far as they know, it's working.


----------

